# [BIETE] AS-i- und Profibus-Module (Ventile, E/A), Netzteil 24V DC



## ANMA (29 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Bei mir liegt seit einem Jahr folgendes rum und ich würde es lieber hier jemandem veräußern, als es im Regal zu Elektroschrott werden zu lassen:

2x AS-i-Bus E/A-Modul mit 4 Eingängen von Siemens (3RK1200-0CQ20-0AA3) bzw. 2 Eingängen und 2 Ausgängen (3RK1400-1BQ20-0AA3) je *10€*:



 

2x AS-i-Bus Federrückgestelltes 3/2-Wege-Ventil von Siemens (3RG90 10-0AA00) je *10€*:





3x AS-i-Bus Bosch Ventilblöcke mit folgender Konfiguration je *20€*:
- 1x 5/2-Wege und 2x 3/2-Wege-Ventil
- 2 Stück: 2x 5/2-Wege-Ventil





1x Profibus E/A-Modul von Beckhoff (B310-0000) mit 4 Eingängen und Abschlusswiderstand für *10€*:



 

1x Murr MEN 15 Netzteil 24V DC und 18A für *30€*:



 

Alle Betriebsmittel haben bis zu ihrem Ausbau vor etwa einem Jahr astrein funktioniert.
Die AS-i-Teilnehmer habe ich mit 30V angesteuert und bei allen hat zumindest die AS-i-Spannungs-LED geleuchtet bzw. wurde ein Busfehler angezeigt. Die Ventilblöcke habe ich auch mit der 24V Zusatzspannung versorgt, auch da haben die LEDs geleuchtet.
Das Profibusmodul habe ich NICHT getestet.
Deshalb gibt es auf AS-i und Profibusgeräte keine Garantie, dass sie so funktionieren wie sie sollen. Aber wie gesagt, vor einem Jahr war das noch der Fall! Mangels Profibus bzw. AS-i-Bus Master kann ich die Geräte weder vernünftig testen noch gebrauchen!
Das Netzteil funktioniert einwandfrei! 

Versand wären maximal 6,90€ pro Paket (ein einzelnes AS-i Eingangsmodul könnte auch günstiger per Brief verschickt werden)!

Die Preise sind VHB. Paketpreise mache ich auch gerne. Zum Beispiel alles für 100€! Für genauere Informationen einfach eine Nachricht schreiben!

Gruß
Manuel


----------

